# Installing projector mount



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

Guys please remember I am a newbie and have never in my life mounted a projector so I have a few questions that will help while I am constructing my HT in the basement.

First of all I think I am going with an Epson 2030 projector and 100" screen. I used projection calculator pro to come up with a throw distance of 9 ft 8 inch's. My biggest question is where exactly do I need to place the mounting block in my ceiling (it isn't sheet rocked yet) for the projector mount? Do the mounts directly bolt to wood? Sorry I have no idea how the mount is installed. Also I have a 94" ceiling height so how far down does my projector need to hang? 

Thank you


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

you want the projector to be in the top 3rd of the screen area if at all possible. so measure where your screen will be and you'll see how low you need to drop the mount.

yes, you WILL want to install the mount onto the stud. usually most of the mounts you wait till it's drywalled and then drill the plate into the stud and use a drop down pole to get it to the height you want it at

I'd suggest a solid one like a Peerless or CHIEF RPA-U


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> you want the projector to be in the top 3rd of the screen area if at all possible. so measure where your screen will be and you'll see how low you need to drop the mount.
> 
> yes, you WILL want to install the mount onto the stud. usually most of the mounts you wait till it's drywalled and then drill the plate into the stud and use a drop down pole to get it to the height you want it at
> 
> I'd suggest a solid one like a Peerless or CHIEF RPA-U


Thanks Mike seems simple enough I guess was over thinking it.
Now if I could choose a projector....


----------

